# canadian Position on Type 2 Self Monitoring



## Vanessa (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.diabetes.ca/get-involved/news/position-statement-and-paper/

Thought some of you might be interested in this.  Canadian authorities have come out against routine monitoring for Type 2s on grounds of cost-effectiveness but the Canadian Diabetes Association's position seems to be much more clearly against this than Diabetes UK


----------

